# Photoshop Imagemap



## caramba12321 (12. September 2010)

Hi Leute,
gibt es in CS5 eigentlich noch die Funktion "Image Map"? Früher gab es für sowas ja mal ImageReady(lang lang ist es her). Konnte die Funktion nirgendswo finden und könnte Sie mal wieder gebrauchen. Wenn nicht, kennt jemand Alternativen?

Danke und Gruß
Caramba


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. September 2010)

Hi,
anstatt von Imagerady gibt es ja seit einigen Versionen „Für Web und Geräte Speichern“. Ich wüßte jetzt nicht das es dies dort noch gibt. Aber PS gibt ja eigentlich kein HTML aus, und Imagemaps sind ja pure HTML.
Also wenn du deine Webseite codes kannst du diese Maps ja selbst schreiben.


Viele Grüße


----------



## caramba12321 (12. September 2010)

hi jan,
ja das habe ich mir schon gedacht, wollte mich aber nochmal absichern 
Ich machs dann selbst, aber das Tool war früher ganz cool, obwohl der ausgegebene Code heute sowieso nicht mehr valide wäre(musste ich vorhin mal dran denken). Danke trotzdem


----------

